# New Guy/My 2014 Cruze and System Install (build thread)



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rdingtoolow said:


> ... I will post some pictures in a while...


What did you use to mount to the backs of the seats and do you foresee an issue with being poked in the future by sitting in the seat?

Just a suggestion, use "Paint" to rotate the photo's

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah it has been awhile since I have used a forum trying to get used it lol. Thanks for the tip. The amp and converter are mounted using 1 1/2" metal screws with 1/2" nylon spacers under the amps mounting feet to allow the RCAS to be run underneath the amp for a clean look. The entire back of the seats are metal, and only 3/4" or so actually go into the seat, so no worries about damaging anything other than the tiny hole.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

So yesterday I picked up a box for my subwoofers. It is sealed, with 1.25 cubic feet for each chamber, which is what Memphis recommends for these speakers sealed. They are wired with 12 gauge MESA wire.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Mounted in the car. Sounds pretty decent, still need a good size amp for these.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

One more just because. More to come.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I played music pretty loud in my first car, ok some cars since as well. First car was a 68 mustang Fastback, now I don't play music as loud anymore I have tinnitus and that is ringing in the ears, it never goes away. I am 52. I never had a system like you may be installing either.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you sir. I like it here so far. Compared to what is available and possible in the car audio world these days this system will be very tame. I would say the benefits of having a fully built system is the quality of your music over factory. Of course you can blast it loud as ****, but low level volumes can be just as enjoyable on a nice system.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Got started on the front component install. These are Memphis Car audio MCC6A. I will be mounting the crossovers somewhere under the dash. I did have some issues with a "buzzing" when the headlights were on but I have it figured out now. The tweeters have been installed in the factory tweeter locations for a factory look, and I also did not want to modify the vehicle in a way that cannot be reversed.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

I will be installing the mids soon, for now the factory mids are still hooked up and playing.I will be fully deadening the front doors. I will be running 16 gauge wire into the door for the mid this way it gets better wire than factory, and again, the factory wire and plug remains intact. I ran a 16 gauge wire to the tweeters from the crossovers also.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

So sticking with the theme of not hurting the car in anyway, I used velcro brand strips of velcro to secure the crossovers under the dashboard. This will hold them in pace, and be easy to access if need be.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Just ordered my amplifer for the subs. The have been running off the rear channels of my 4 channel amp. I have a Skar RP1500.1 amplifier headed this way. Its a bit much for these two subs, I will wire them to 4 ohms at the amp so they don't see too much power until I can sell these and get my new subs. Just put them in two weeks ago lol. To be continued...


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Got my new amp installed this evening. It is noticably louder as is is way more wattage than before. Went ahead and wired at 1 ohm. This is a temporary install of the amp, it has velcro underneath took keep from sliding around for now. Now the headlights are dimming, so I will be doing the big three in 1/0 cables and upgrading the battery to combat this issue. Trunk rattle is way worse as well, will address this also.


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

A pic of the Skar RP 1500.1 prior to install.


----------

